# Okay, for the name along I gotta grow this: Hippie Killer



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

woops title correction: Okay, for the name ALONE I gotta grow this: Hippie Killer

Anyone ever grown/smoke Seedism Hippie Killer? Love the name...lol...

from their site: h420p://www.seedism.com/hippiekiller.html

LovePotion 1.1 x Brazilian Indica 
9 weeks Flowering 
High Yields, very high THC/CBD
100% FEMALE seeds 

Hippie Killer is our first release created by our friends at the Farm.

They grow quite similar to the BLZBud, very bushy plants that just seems to love her vegetative cycle.
Not much stretch during this period, especially when topped after about four-five weeks.

There is slight stretching during the first few weeks of flowering so start early when height is a serious issue.
Most grows we have done and seen had these plants finishing between 4-5 foot high.

Yields can be very high, with buds growing over more than 30% of the branches.
These buds will start densifying when about 6-7 weeks into the flowering cycle and will need branch support before that.

As a male we have selected our LovePotion1.1, this particular male combines its strong lemony goodness with its strong Sativa dominant high and made it possible to breed for these phenotypes.

The strain most suited as female turned out to be a Brazilian Indica, maintaining the high yields from the LovePotion together with hints of lemon.

The Brazilian Indica has also been used to make many of the white strains like the infamous White Widow, one of the strongest strains ever made.
This means that there was also huge potential for increased THC and CBD levels with this hybrid which will be noticable when consumed.

The Hippie Killer is Very potent, and very quick.
You wont have to wait too long for that first wave of effects to arrive, starting instantly with a gentle slap in the face when first the THC reaches its target.

Soon your eyelids get heavier and a feeling of overwhelming calmness comforts you like a very large but very soft pillow.
This ofcourse is the moment when the ever so important CBD starts making its first move, relaxing your body with no chance for any physical resistance.
______________________________________________________________

Sounds solid to me, anyone hav e any experience with this strain or even any of Seedism's gear for that matter?

eace:,

7ge


----------



## powerplanter (May 10, 2012)

Ha, I'm first.  Sounds good 7ge.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

lol...you're awesome powerplanter. I thought I was the only one playin the "1st post" game...lol...

Have you tried this or any other Seedism strains PP?


----------



## Hick (May 10, 2012)

"hippy killer"...
R.I.P. 7g'...:rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

LOL...you're too much Hick...:rofl:

I can hear the eulogist now: "Here lies 7ge, he grew a plant called Hippy Killer and then he died. What did he expect?" ....:rofl:


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 11, 2012)

Satisfaction of course!


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 11, 2012)

lol....nice partybro :cool2:


----------

